# God



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I believe that God is a concept created by the mind of man. Still it makes sense to me that we were created somehow. Existence itself is too intricate to just be a mistake. Human beings are very intricate complex organisms. It seems that there is an exact order to the world and existence. Everything serves a purpose and everything works together as a whole in order for life to be sustained. The earth is exactly the right distance from the sun so that we neither freeze nor burn. The fact that there are male and female and that we are capable of reproducing is incredible. Food grows on trees that we need to eat in order to survive. It's all fascinating. When I think of God the words energy, consciousness, and Being come to mind. I think that claiming to know the truth is ridiculous and dishonest though. Since after all no one really know how we got here, what happens after death, and if there is a God or not. So we main as well live our lives in the moment (easier said than done with dp/dr) and not worry. The idea of heaven and hell makes me worry. I worry that if it's true I might not make it to heaven because I tend to judge myself a lot and view myself negatively. It causes anxiety.

What is God to you? What are your beliefs? Is it important to know? Does it matter or does it just feed the ego?


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Personally I think the "god" was something the was created to be able to control people way back thousands of years ago, like a set of rules almost. Something my geology teacher told me a couple years ago is if we were to rewind time back when the earth was being created and we press play from there, we wouldn't be here. We are here today like we are because of a series of fluke events. You were saying we are the perfect distance from the sun, well thats one of the fluke factors that was able to allow life to evolve over time to where we are now. What couldn't adapt to the environment...died and what could adapt to the environment survived, moved on and evolved, then thousands and thousands of years later what has survived is us and everything else thats alive on earth.

Im kind of against people that say, "theres a god and he snapped his fingers and a universe was created"...I dont think so

But what I ultimately believe is that we simply will never know how the earth and universe was created.

I went off topic a little bit but this stuff is so fascinating hahaha.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I agree it is incredible how the world balances itself out for life to be sustained in such a way, but I don't believe in a god because it just opens up more unanswerable questions about who made God etc. So I guess my view is more Taoist that there is a way of balance in nature and my goal is to harmonise myself with that.

Also I don't think you need to look so far away to try to find answers to the question about how does something come from nothing, because if you look inward your last thought appeared out of nothing and now it is gone, your last emotion appeared and is now gone, so where were they before they appeared and where are they now? I don't really have any answers but it seems like life is just one long process of cause and effect without a beginning or end, so rather than trying to find all your answers out there from God you can find then in yourself as all the laws of nature operate within us, so you can study the microcosm which is you to understand the macrocosm which is the world, or the other way round, or both.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

If there's no god then how are we supposed to damn things?

Universe-damnit!


----------



## Chlothar (Mar 24, 2011)

Unfortunately, it's entirely plausible that the apparent order and functionality of the universe is noteworthy only because that same functionality allowed us to exist. For every Earth, there are countless planets that cannot support life. The only reason people make a big deal out of order as opposed to disorder is that disorder would produce no observers. Statistically, given the sheer number of solar systems in the universe, at least one was going to support life and create a vivid sense of order, funtionality and even purpose.

I'm not saying that God doesn't exist, I'm just saying that we shouldn't infer God's existence from observations that can be interpreted just as easily in a different way. I don't think we can truly ever know, unfortunately.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Depends what you mean by "God" lol!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

F*CK,

I meant to give you a PLUS score. Please, somebody fix this =\

-----------

I think you got "God" right on point. We may never truly know. Though I do believe in a "Personal God", I also believe we share existence with whatever "God" is (universe/reality/energy/consciousness).


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh,

And they say "Hell" is being detached or "absent" of God. And since we're drawing the connections so that "God" Is the Universe or "Reality", then DP is just exactly that: Hell.


----------



## sunyata samsara (Feb 18, 2011)

Native said:


> Oh,
> 
> And they say "Hell" is being detached or "absent" of God. And since we're drawing the connections so that "God" Is the Universe or "Reality", then DP is just exactly that: Hell.


How can god be the Universe, youve never heard someone say i dont believe in the universe. God means an entity that created the universe. I have a hippy friend who thinks god is nature but you cant label nature god which is by deifinition an entity outside of this universe.


----------



## sunyata samsara (Feb 18, 2011)

You should read Spanda Karikas The Divine Creative Pulsation by Jaideva Singh. Ive read a bunch of deep books on eastern spirituality and this one is the deepest. It cant be found in bookstores but can be found online like amazon. The whole book is about the ultimate reality. This is a Kashmir Shaivism book. Shaivism is the oldest religion on the planet and Kashmir Shaivism is the most developed. Kashmir Shaivism is one of the 4 advaita (non duality) philosophies along with Vedanta, Sunyavada Buddhism and Yogacara Buddhism. Im reading it for a 4th time now and it so mind blowing still, im sure i would have read it at least 6 times by now but i let a friend borrow it a decade ago and never got it back.

I consider Kashmir Shaivism to be the supreme philosophy. I consider myself a Buddhist because i love its exoteric path. But when it comes to the deepest esoteric teachings i guess you could say im a follower of Kashmir Shaivism because i know the Spanda principle they talk about is true from experience. The method i used to experience it was jnana (knowledge) yoga which is a Kashmir Shaivism technique. Of all the 4 advaita schools of thought the easiest methods are from this philosophy and they work.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

sunyata samsara said:


> How can god be the Universe, youve never heard someone say i dont believe in the universe. God means an entity that created the universe. I have a hippy friend who thinks god is nature but you cant label nature god which is by deifinition an entity outside of this universe.


I can imagine an Entity that Created the Universe that is also 'what makes up' the Universe.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Native said:


> I can imagine an Entity that Created the Universe that is also 'what makes up' the Universe.


As Moby once put it, "We are all made of stars"

We are all vibrating particles of energy, so if you're wondering when you can come home, we never left.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow!, i'm staying out of this one Kenny. HAHA


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

"God" is the source within yourself that speaks to you ever-so-softly.


----------

